
Ask HN: Self-driving car communication open standard - kretash
As self-driving cars improve one thing that they would benefit from is communicating with other nearby self-driving cars. As different manufacturers put out their cars an open standard would be needed to allow for different brands to communicate with each other.<p>Is that something that is currently being worked on?<p>I find it interesting how 2 brands might decide who has the right of way in certain situations where it might not be so clear.
======
dpflan
I think you are asking about what is called "vehicle-to-vehicle" communication
(v2v). I'm new to this data too, but here is what I've found.

>
> [https://www.federalregister.gov/documents/2017/01/12/2016-31...](https://www.federalregister.gov/documents/2017/01/12/2016-31059/federal-
> motor-vehicle-safety-standards-v2v-communications)

> [https://www.nhtsa.gov/technology-innovation/vehicle-
> vehicle-...](https://www.nhtsa.gov/technology-innovation/vehicle-vehicle-
> communication)

>
> [http://web.stanford.edu/~cliuliu/files/acc18-1.pdf](http://web.stanford.edu/~cliuliu/files/acc18-1.pdf)

> [https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-x-factor-in-our-
> driverless...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-x-factor-in-our-driverless-
> future-v2v-and-v2i/)

> [https://jalopnik.com/heres-why-v2v-is-so-enormously-
> importan...](https://jalopnik.com/heres-why-v2v-is-so-enormously-important-
> for-driverless-1797475901) >

